# new to the board... looking for opinions



## VanessaW2009 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hello. My name is Vanessa. I am 29 years old. I have never had "off" results on my bloodwork for my thyroid before. I saw my doctor about 2 weeks ago and she did bloodwork. They called with my results and sent me to have an u/s of my thyroid. (I went last night.)

My results were as follows:
TSH 5.13 - range 0.45-4.50
T4. 1.04 - range 0.82-1.77

Thyroid antibodies
Thyroid peroxidase. 468 - range 0-34
All others are listed but within range.

Obviously I am alarmed about that TPO result. From what I am reading it sounds like it could be hashimotos. The only family history of thyroid issues is a first cousin with graves disease.

I am anxiously awaiting the results of the U/S.. what do you think???


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

VanessaW2009 said:


> Hello. My name is Vanessa. I am 29 years old. I have never had "off" results on my bloodwork for my thyroid before. I saw my doctor about 2 weeks ago and she did bloodwork. They called with my results and sent me to have an u/s of my thyroid. (I went last night.)
> 
> My results were as follows:
> TSH 5.13 - range 0.45-4.50
> ...


Lab results certainly appear hypo and the TPO while high is not that high. We have seen it in the thousands. However, high TPO certainly is indigenous to autoimmune disorders and "suggestive" of a myriad of things. It is true that high titers are seen in Hashimoto's but that is not necessarily definitive of Hashimoto's.

What does the test result mean?

Mild to moderately elevated levels of thyroid antibodies may be found in a variety of thyroid and autoimmune disorders, such as thyroid cancer, Type 1 diabetes, rheumatoid arthritis, pernicious anemia, and autoimmune collagen vascular diseases. Significantly increased concentrations most frequently indicate thyroid autoimmune diseases such as Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease. 
In general, their presence suggests that there is autoimmune thyroid involvement and the higher the level, the more likely that is. Rising levels may be more significant than stable levels as they indicate an increase in autoimmune activity. 
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid_antibodies/test.html

If you had TSI test (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin), that would confirm or rul out hyperthyroid. You should have no TSI. Since there is a familial history of Graves', I would advise that lab test.

TSI

Results and Values
What do the test results mean?
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Welcome to the Board!! And please let us know the results of the ultrasound.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome.

With your TSH level AACE states that treatment would be warranted if you gave goiter or positive antibody. However if you opt not to have treatment just yet, it would be prudent to be tested on an regular annual bases just encase you become overt hypothyroid, TSH above 10.

"We believe that treatment is indicated in patients with TSH levels >10 uIU/mL. or in patients with TSH levels between 5 and 10 uIU/mL in conjunction with goiter or positive anti-thyroid peroxidase antibodies. 
"The target level should be between 0.3 and 3.0 uIU/mL." 
AACE thyroid guidelines. Endocr Pract. 2002;8:457-469.
ENDOCRINE PRACTICE Vol 8 No. 6 
www.aace.com/pub/pdf/guidelines/hypo_hyper.pdf Quick View

"The presence of symptoms compatible with hypothyroidism, infertility, pregnancy or imminent pregnancy would also favor treatment.' 
AACE feels that the physician who has performed a comprehensive history and physical examination should decide on treatment of each individual patient. 
http://www.aace.com/pub/positionstatements/subclinical.php

Good luck!


----------

